# Just som pics of my farm animals, pic overload.



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

I havnt posted any pics for a while so I thought I would put some one here. Some of the goats and my farm dogs. 








































































Thanks for bearing with me. lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable....love the pics.... :thumb:  :greengrin:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Love the moonspots!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks all here is one pic of my moonspotted doe I missed putting on here. She is gorgeous.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww...all the goats look wonderful. Beautiful dogs too.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Great pics and great looking family you got there


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Great pics Joanie.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very pretty goats Joanie :hug: 

The dogs look very content to watch from the other side of the fence too!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone I love my animals so much. I have two human kids, but I love my animals like my kids to. They are the greatest. Thnks again.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Joanie - you have a nice little herd going on there. You taking that doeling to a show? would love to see how she does looks good


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

I showed her in two rings in the beginning of May and she had to show in a AOP class. She placed first place in both rings. So she dont decent in a AOP class. Look forward to showing her next year and see how that goes.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

AOP? whats that?


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

All other purebred. Since the nigerians wasnt seperatly sanctioned.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Pic #5 kind of reminds me of a Mogwai from "Gremlins"...LOL  They are all cute but that just made me giggle!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh thats a bummer - well I hope they are separately sanctioned at the next show you go to


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Beautiful critters! I'm partial to moonspots, too. All that lush green has this desert dweller green with envy.

Deb Mc


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks so much everyone. Yes DebMc it was very green, but we havnt got much rain lately so it isnt very green anymore.


----------

